# Bleeding out old dead blood , please pray



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

On phone trying to get to doctor..I washed up and knocked off a scab and brown blood shot out like a fountain..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204277719062534&set=pcb.10204277720062559&type=3&theater


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Lord. Will pray here.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> On phone trying to get to doctor..I washed up and knocked off a scab and brown blood shot out like a fountain..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204277719062534&set=pcb.10204277720062559&type=3&theater


I hope you heard from the doctor. Are you alone or is Al there with you? Please update us when you can. 

Saying a prayer that you are okay, Michelle. 

Sending healing hugs and love.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my good luck.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying everything is ok


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Off to ER, they think it's a hematoma that finally released when I knocked off the scab..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I hope and pray that everything is alright!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I just prayed for you:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, please keep us posted! Hopefully it's nothing serious! Prayers!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope you are ok.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope you're okay!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin in, oh Michelle this isn't what you need right now.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope you are okay Michelle. Praying for you you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in, Michelle. I pray you are okay.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck, Michelle. Glad you're getting medical help. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Hope things are ok!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got home.I had a hematoma burst and it was dead blood.. no infection just blood.Good thing it burst so all that trapped dead blood could drain.. They squeezed out a lot more and cleaned it.. Scared me!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am glad to hear you are fine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, scared you is right, sounds like it hurts


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't blame you for being scared Michelle!! I'm happy that it wasn't more serious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not too bad I hardly have any feeling since the mastectomy cut all the nerves.. just a dull ache really.. and they bared down on it hard to push it out.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank goodness, you are going to be okay. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad it's taken care of and was nothing more serious! Sending some cyberhugs, which can't hurt! :grouphug:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Not surprised you were scared. It would have scared the dickens out of me. Glad it wasn't anything more serious.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are ok Michelle.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

so glad.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So glad you're okay:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Like the others, so glad! That had to be scary!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your heart! What an awful thing to go through after all you've been through. So glad all is well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't expect it since it will be two weeks Thursday.. usually seromas and hematomas are painful but with no nerves in breast, no pain..I have to be extra careful. Doc said to keep an eye on it, keep draining and cleaning it..
I thought I was out of the woods..sheesh

I stopped on the way home from ER , don't laugh...to see Sassy..I miss her so much, she was so happy to see me that she hugged my arm and fell asleep.
Someone came to see her Saturday,then came a little bit today but didnt' stay long..If she doesn't get adopted by Christmas,she will spend the holidays with us..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's sweet about Sassy, sweet little girl. I'm glad you are ok Michelle, I'm sure you were scared with that happening.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Didn't expect it since it will be two weeks Thursday.. usually seromas and hematomas are painful but with no nerves in breast, no pain..I have to be extra careful. Doc said to keep an eye on it, keep draining and cleaning it..
> I thought I was out of the woods..sheesh
> 
> I stopped on the way home from ER , don't laugh...to see Sassy..I miss her so much, she was so happy to see me that she hugged my arm and fell asleep.
> Someone came to see her Saturday,then came a little bit today but didnt' stay long..If she doesn't get adopted by Christmas,she will spend the holidays with us..


I thought you were finally out of the woods too. :huh: Hopefully this was just something that had to get out of you and in the big picture you'll be doing better. Love that you saw Sassy and that you'll take her for the holidays if she doesn't have a new family.


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Just reading this, glad to hear all turned out well for you. Will pray for quick healing and no more issues for you! Prayers going up...


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Hoping you are feeling better this afternoon....still in my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Had more bleeding do I called the doc. She prescribed antibiotics just in case. I also had to get thin Kotex to use for the drainage. They hold s lot of fluid and cheaper than medical drainage sponges. I laughed when she said that because I haven't had to use those in over 20 years. Lol.
The hematoma us because they had to cut scar tissue from my pec muscles


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. Bless your heart! Love to you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Had more bleeding do I called the doc. She prescribed antibiotics just in case. I also had to get thin Kotex to use for the drainage. They hold s lot of fluid and cheaper than medical drainage sponges. I laughed when she said that because I haven't had to use those in over 20 years. Lol.
> The hematoma us because they had to cut scar tissue from my pec muscles


Michelle, so sorry you are going through this. Glad to see you still have a sense of humor.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Michelle, so sorry you are going through this. Glad to see you still have a sense of humor.


I'm still here so I can deal with it..laughter and fluffs and friends are the best medicine:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had to laugh though when she said it,I said well yes they're made to absorb blood.. We actually had them in our medic kits in Civil Air Patrol for puncture injuries in the field for that very reason.. In CAP we did disaster relief and search and rescue for downed aircraft and you never know what you will run into walking in the woods or where ever outdoors looking for a lost aircraft.

I still laugh when we had to replace them, the guys were too embarrassed to go in the store to buy them, so the few of us women CAP members had to go in to get them..lol


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Just now seeing this...scary!
I hope that everything heals quickly for you.
Big hugs!


----------

